# *waves* Hello



## Mum_Cupcake

Hello :wave: , I'm Kym and I'm a mom of three and currently expecting my forth.
I'm 14weeks and 4days.
It's not my first time here, though I can't remember my log in details :dohh:, its been so long since I was last on here and since then I gave birth to wonderful little boy who is now 5 soon to be 6 and another little boy who is 17mnths.
This time round I'm hoping for a girl :pink: , but we'll see what fate brings me :)


----------



## Wobbles

Hi Kym <3 Welcome back!


----------



## Vickie

:hi: Welcome back and congratulations!


----------



## Bevziibubble

Hi and welcome back! :)


----------

